# Toro purchases Spartan Mowers



## paulwrunge (Dec 13, 2021)

In a letter to dealers Friday, Toro announced purchase of Intimidator Group for $400 Million. Read more here:

https://www.thetorocompany.com/news...quires-intimidator-group-manufacturer-spartan


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Damn Toro going to own everything if they keep this up


----------

